# Reduce bandwidth for a specific user



## Philippe (Feb 2, 2011)

Hello,

I'm working with FreeBSD 7.0

I'd like to reduce the user's bandwidth if the user uses too many bandwidth.

Is this possible?

Thank you


----------



## nakal (Feb 2, 2011)

Is the user logged in on the same machine that controls the bandwidth?

*yes)* ipfw()+altq() can do this (as far as I understand the ipfw-manpage).
*no)* Make sure that the user gets a fixed IP and control it with your favorite packet filter and altq().


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 2, 2011)

PF and ALTQ can also do that based on *local* users and/or groups, and/or 'remote' IP address.


----------



## Philippe (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello,

Iâ€™m sorry but I donâ€™t understand yours answers.

In fact I'd like to reduce the user's bandwidth if the user uses too many bandwidth.

For example an user (IP1) uses SFTP to a server (IP2). But this user uses too many bandwidthâ€¦ So this user penalizes other users.

Is it possible to change dynamically the queue it uses?

Thank you.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 4, 2011)

[cmd=]man 5 pf.conf | less +/^QUEUEING[/cmd]
pf(4)
altq(4)

Or search the forums for altq, there should be examples.


----------



## Philippe (Feb 8, 2011)

OK.
I'm going to read the manual.


----------

